# Best Build.prop For The Hp Touchpad?



## Metalmurphy (Oct 14, 2011)

Can someone tell me what is the best build.prop for the HP Touchpad?

I'm still having problems with alot of APPs/GAMEs not showing up on the Market.

What's the build.prop you guys recommend using?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I recommend using the one that comes with it and use Amazon Market for things you can't find in Android Market.


----------



## foyan (Nov 20, 2011)

Interested too...

I'm in Martinique (French West Indies) which is part of France, but I just have free apps on android market and not all.
I can't find Spotify for example, not available in my country they say...


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's my build.prop I used to buy a couple gameloft games. It's based on the Desire HD. http://db.tt/zUuUXosD


----------



## Metalmurphy (Oct 14, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Here's my build.prop I used to buy a couple gameloft games. It's based on the Desire HD. http://db.tt/zUuUXosD


Does Blood and Glory show up on the market with that build.prop?


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

Metalmurphy said:


> Hum, can you explain that to me? Is it an app?
> 
> Does Blood and Glory show up on the market with that build.prop?


I don't know. I switched back to stock after buying my games. It'd be just as easy for you to try it as it would be for me. Rename it to build.prop, back up your current one in /system to /sdcard and copy the new one to /system then reboot. Also, if you still get the incompatible issue, try setting your LCD density to 240 in build.prop also, I had to at least.


----------

